# The Red Dragon Inn: Guide to Inns and Taverns: Change the Way Your Pathfinder Characters Spend Their



## Ed_Laprade (Oct 18, 2013)

What about stables? Too few FRPG works about the subject bother to include them, although they are a necessity in a world where transportation is dominated by the horse. (Even though many adventurer groups don't bother with them because they quickly become walking targets.)


----------

